# Bike seats for baby / toddler



## straas (29 Jan 2021)

My sons around 16 months old now so seems robust enough to go in a bike seat, but I don't really know where to start.

I don't love the look of the rear carriers as he'd just be looking at my back.

Does anyone have experience of the ones mounted on the top tube? Are they easy to take on and off?

Or could you convince me to use a rear one?

Not sure what bike I'd put it on, either a Ribble audax with a rear rack, or a hardtail MTB with no rack.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jan 2021)

I had a variety of things with my child as he grew up. We had a rear-mounted seat and he LOVED it. I have no experience of front seats and they look epic, but I wouldn't worry that a back-mounted seat won't be fun for him.

We also had a weehoo (second hand) when he was slightly older and that was FABULOUS. I'd hugely recommend if you can get one for him. 

My son's 11 now (sob) and we've moved onto a tandem. As soon as the weather improves, we're going to give it a go.


----------



## straas (29 Jan 2021)

Thanks Cathryn, that's really useful. Was installing and removing a quick process, or did you tend to just leave it on once installed?


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jan 2021)

straas said:


> Thanks Cathryn, that's really useful. Was installing and removing a quick process, or did you tend to just leave it on once installed?



We just left it on, I think. I think my husband did the installing but I don't remember it being complicated.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jan 2021)

Just went down memory lane and found these. Such happy memories.


----------



## straas (29 Jan 2021)

That does look like a lot of fun! 

I'm simultaneously sad about mine getting older and excited about the next stage.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jan 2021)

straas said:


> That does look like a lot of fun!
> 
> I'm simultaneously sad about mine getting older and excited about the next stage.



I think that's the case with every single moment of parenthood. However, as someone who loved 4-year-olds so much she retrained to teach Reception, you've got the best bits yet to come. 

(Except 8. 8 was rubbish).


----------



## figbat (29 Jan 2021)

Our two both loved going in a rear-mounted seat - they were always chatting and telling me how much hard work it is cycling uphill (as if I hadn't noticed!). From that we progressed to a tag-along which they also liked.

The seat had a mount on the seatpost which stayed put; the seat used a quick-release mechanism to mount and remove in seconds. The tag-along had a hitch on the seatpost which connected to a mount on the tag-along; this took a few more moments to connect but nothing arduous.


----------



## hatler (17 Feb 2021)

We had a Weeride for our two. There's a bar that is bolted in place between head tube and seat post, and then there's a knurled bolt which attaches the seat to the bar. Once the bar is fitted, attaching the seat is a matter of seconds.

Lots of pluses with the seat in this position. One downside is that you have to put your knees out a bit, and it doesn't fit all bikes (I think the instructions specifically call out that it will not work with drop bars, but I know someone who managed even that).

When they saw the bike and seat their faces would light up.

Happy days !


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Feb 2021)

My daughter adored going out in her rear mounted seat.


----------



## straas (18 Feb 2021)

I went for the rear mounted due to 2nd hand availability and thought it would provide more shelter from the wind.

Picked it up last saturday, then had a test ride in the park with my wife watching to see if he liked it / give her some confidence before I used it properly.

He was a big fan, squealing away.

Took him to nursery on Tuesday morning on it, he loved shouting "car, car, brrrm brrm" 

Excited to take him a bit further on saturday!


----------



## straas (26 Feb 2021)

Turns out the retaining clip in the bracket is broken, so the two prongs don't lock in.

I can't imagine it being an issue in day to day use? I was surprised that the two metal bars are only held by a small nib of plastic though? Had assumed it would be something metal.


----------

